# Whats with this 15min viewings.....



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

What a bizarre concept..... Everyone eagerly awaits the agent who is in a hurry to get back to the coffee bar. Then a unusually long application form.

What an odd place... Imagine if i did not tick the - Please supply water box.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

What do you mean? 15 minutes to view a rental house? What water box?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry I am confused too. I guess you mean real estate? 

Welcome to Melbourne, dear


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, it's a bit bizarre isn't it. How on earth can you look around a house (with possibly 10 other people viewing at the same time) in 15 minutes!!!

No idea what a water box is though?

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Yes, it's a bit bizarre isn't it. How on earth can you look around a house (with possibly 10 other people viewing at the same time) in 15 minutes!!!
> 
> No idea what a water box is though?
> 
> Dolly


They are tick boxes of what services you want supplied to the property
Electricity
Water
Gas

um, how the ____ can you do without water?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Doh! I understand what you mean now. It wasn't clear! 

FYI - The water supply is the only utility where it is only the one supplier, gas and electricity you have a choice.

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

ah! I gotcha...

I remember setting up all that stuff when we got our place. 

Good luck with the job hunt (emphasis on the "hunt" and all the dog-eat-dog every man for himself stuff that it implies!)


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

At least that's one thing I don't have to do !


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and why dont u hv to go on a job hunt?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> and why dont u hv to go on a job hunt?


Because my company moved me here and gave me a J.O.B.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aaaaaaah.. hmmm. and u applied for PR instead of a sponsored visa


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> aaaaaaah.. hmmm. and u applied for PR instead of a sponsored visa


PR? What's that? I went for skilled migration......


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

PR, permanent resident


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u mean u waited one year to come here wen u cud be here in a month and half


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> u mean u waited one year to come here wen u cud be here in a month and half


Yes, remember I had 5 years to do this move and I had to pick the right time for my family....
AND
The united Kingdom is still one of the greatest places on earth so there was no "rush" to leave.
In Fact
We may return in a few years.

It all relative to your situation and what you want out of life.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u had 5 years??


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

How're you finding Oz so far, Halo?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> u had 5 years??


Sure..... Once activated you have 5 years to move there otherwise your PR status disappears.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh, yes sure, i meant u took one year to make a move, tht one year wud be the time it takes for the visa


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Mummy3 said:


> How're you finding Oz so far, Halo?


Way to early to tell..... But they have a class system here of NOTE. Weather is good (but that we know) - Service is non-existent and people don't know how to drive.

I like the American style shopping and open-space.......

You also feel safe and immigrants here normally want to be part of Australia unlike in the UK were many just want a free council houses and leech of the social.
(yes I am generalizing but you can read between the lines)

TV SUCKS SO BAD IT HURTS (it makes Bollywood look good)

My kids LOVE IT - For children, OZ ROCKS

DJ's on the radio think they are funny... They are not... Corny is an understatement and give un-cool an new range of temperature. The music they play SUCKS..... John Cougar Meloncamp, Inxs.... hells bells man on all 5 stations.

More to follow.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If u keep comparing, u will never like it.. another thing, Bollywood is good for those coming from India.. similarly what u r not liking in Oz is probably people there love the most. It is a question of personal choice I know, but every place is different just the way every individual is.


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Halo said:


> Way to early to tell..... But they have a class system here of NOTE. Weather is good (but that we know) - Service is non-existent and people don't know how to drive.
> 
> I like the American style shopping and open-space.......
> 
> ...


Interesting. I shall keep an eye out for an update later


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Halo said:


> They are tick boxes of what services you want supplied to the property
> Electricity
> Water
> Gas
> ...


Water connection is an OPTION for some...our property in Oz has no connections and never will.
We will have solar/wind power and water tanks...

Perhaps Oz is a little too 80's for you?? 
Let us know when something ( anything ) is to your satisfaction...hehe


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

sgilli3 said:


> Water connection is an OPTION for some...our property in Oz has no connections and never will.
> We will have solar/wind power and water tanks...
> 
> Perhaps Oz is a little too 80's for you??
> Let us know when something ( anything ) is to your satisfaction...hehe


Yeah that's true. My parent's place has a choice between town water or tank water. My parents chose to not be connected to town water.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

The food is great.... Unlike the UK - Carrots taste like carrots. We are so used to post-ripe'end apples in the UK that we start to think its normal.... Organic this and that... all bull...... OZ produce rocks.

As for Bollywood... That sucks almost as bad as OZ TV... Every movie is exactly the same - with the same bad actors - Ashay Kumar.... LOL, how bad is he. (and then they start to sing) 

Also..... Ozzies just don't quite get irony, they know what it is BUT can't quite grasp it. VERY slow on the humour uptake.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> If u keep comparing, u will never like it.. another thing, Bollywood is good for those coming from India.. similarly what u r not liking in Oz is probably people there love the most. It is a question of personal choice I know, but every place is different just the way every individual is.


I'm not... I'm just stating what is..... Place A does X better than place B and so forth.... one has to be objective. Personal choice only goes so far, especially if you have a family and its not just you in the picture.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Halo said:


> I'm not... I'm just stating what is..... Place A does X better than place B and so forth.... one has to be objective. Personal choice only goes so far, especially if you have a family and its not just you in the picture.


Halo, have you been in Australia around 4 months? Sounds like you are at the peak of culture shock. My first 6 months in Japan was like a roller coaster. One moment I loved how they did things, the next, I thought it was the most ridiculous, backwards thing ever. Then by about one year in I stopped noticing the differences. But now when I return to Australia for a visit I can't stand the way things are done there and prefer the Japanese way! Just whatever you are familiar with I suppose. 

It is funny that you said you like the food in Australia as lot of Japanese people dislike Aussie food (except for Tim Tams) and a lot of Aussie expats here in Japan also say they no longer like Aussie food and prefer Japanese!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

It's just the jetlag snipes; don't feed him for a day or 2

I agree, bollywood can be same old for us brits, but my indian friends dont like coronation street....go figure
J


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

northern mover said:


> I agree, bollywood can be same old for us brits, but my indian friends dont like coronation street....go figure
> J


That's equality as bad....


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

come everyone give her a break she just arrived! She's still getting used to everything.

Like most of us, she probably expected things to be a lot more like they are back home (even though we all knew intellectually to expect things to be different, it's not so easy to actually digest that to the point where you are just waiting to be hit by culture shock in the same way you would be if you moved to a country where you don't speak the language or the culture is COMPLETELY different). 

It's not an easy move and I still grapple with the decision we made every day. 

Some days you'll love it and some days you'll hate it. And some days you'll want to go home and other days you'll never want to leave  Enjoy the ride -- there's no getting off now!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

BTW we bought our place by going to real estate agents and telling them what we wanted. Eventually we found one who listened to what we wanted rather than what they wanted to sell us  

Since we're in a small city everyone helps to sell everyone else's property (though they get a smaller commission) so we could go through a book with all the local properties in it. We got viewings arranged for when we wanted and ignored the 15 minute viewing periods completely. If I don't like a property it takes a lot less than 15 minutes to view it and if I like it it can take a lot longer 

So you can view outside of those 15 minutes as long as it's arranged. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Her??? I saw a pic...and Halo is a male...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yea i ws about to say the same, but b4 i saw his pic i too thot he ws a she


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sgilli3 said:


> Her??? I saw a pic...and Halo is a male...


I hadn't seen the picture but I thought Halo was a guy. I was saying to my husband that wow had I got that one wrong if it was a woman 

There was someone in my business that I hadn't met yet but from their name and emails I thought they were a small, black African woman. When I met them they were a strapping 6 ft white African male - so I got it a little wrong there  Not everything comes across in text! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry, I don't know why I had it in my head that Halo was a girl. Anyway, it doesn't matter, HE just got here so give HIM a break


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> sorry, I don't know why I had it in my head that Halo was a girl. Anyway, it doesn't matter, HE just got here so give HIM a break


Correct- HE has just got here- and almost ALL of HIS posts are sooo negative.

( I dont believe Im the only one who has noticed...not bad considering HE has just arrived...)


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

at least he likes the fresh produce  And this is the time of year when it's worst! In three months it should be REALLY good


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I hadn't seen the picture but I thought Halo was a guy. I was saying to my husband that wow had I got that one wrong if it was a woman
> 
> There was someone in my business that I hadn't met yet but from their name and emails I thought they were a small, black African woman. When I met them they were a strapping 6 ft white African male - so I got it a little wrong there  Not everything comes across in text!
> 
> ...


Ha ha thats great story Kaz.
On this and other forums, I have little visions of what everyone looks like...I had the pleasure of meeting some ladies from another forum...and they looked soooooo different in real life.
I had based my descriptions going on user names and my imagination..was very funny.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

sgilli3 said:


> Correct- HE has just got here- and almost ALL of HIS posts are sooo negative.
> 
> ( I dont believe Im the only one who has noticed...not bad considering HE has just arrived...)



I, for one, agree with you. I was beginning to feel sorry that I had helped him with his marmite problem!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Ha ha thats great story Kaz.
> On this and other forums, I have little visions of what everyone looks like...I had the pleasure of meeting some ladies from another forum...and they looked soooooo different in real life.
> I had based my descriptions going on user names and my imagination..was very funny.


i guess this was y i put this pic as my avatar, so tht ppl dont get confused


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Shock horror.... you ladies thought i was a kinsman  - I will have to add an avatar and be more butch from now on....

Still no luck with a rental.... Such a GAP in the 400-700 market..... VERY dead!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Still smirking!

Looks like you should have moved elswhere, Halo; ive been checking for SA, some fantastic proprties in that price range!!

Hope you have a better day today; keep smilling

J


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Sgilli I have just popped over from the Dubai forum to see what's happening here. Oz telly sucks? that is hilarious - what I wouldnt give to see some good old oz telly here and oh Foxtel (drool). Noticed on another thread Oz motorists suck - ha ha - wish we had drivers like that here. Everyone drives like they are on a suicide mission here (with me as a likely target)*


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Madam Mim said:


> Hi Sgilli I have just popped over from the Dubai forum to see what's happening here. Oz telly sucks? that is hilarious - what I wouldnt give to see some good old oz telly here and oh Foxtel (drool). Noticed on another thread Oz motorists suck - ha ha - wish we had drivers like that here. Everyone drives like they are on a suicide mission here (with me as a likely target)*



Hi MM,

I would soooo love Foxtel ! Its funny what you miss. We have Orbit here, and it is seriously a waste of dhs.
I miss decent shows on at a decent time. All the shows I like are on around midnight...doh

Yes- I always giggle about the bad driving comments.
The driving in Oz is one of things we cant wait to get back to!!
(though after a trip to India, I rated the driving there worse...but funnily enough I felt safer on the roads there...think it was the congestion , which meant lower speeds. DH rates Egypt as his worst driving experience...no road rules..)

I think I know you as another user name on another 1 or 2 sites...am I right?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh in India things r getting better, places where they hv metro has hardly any trafic because ppl hv strted using metro instead of going in cars or buses, but then there r lpaces where the metro line is coming up and those places r mad.
and off late they hv strted sending tickets back home, so ppl can not escape, they r forced to use rules as rules. and then there r radars for checking speed, and they charge a bomb, so again, rash and fast driving is not much of a site.
But Indian roads are not the best and ppl's traffic sense is bad. I mean BAD


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

yep sgilli think you would know me on certainly one other site - EJ under another name


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Oh in India things r getting better, places where they hv metro has hardly any trafic because ppl hv strted using metro instead of going in cars or buses, but then there r lpaces where the metro line is coming up and those places r mad.
> and off late they hv strted sending tickets back home, so ppl can not escape, they r forced to use rules as rules. and then there r radars for checking speed, and they charge a bomb, so again, rash and fast driving is not much of a site.
> But Indian roads are not the best and ppl's traffic sense is bad. I mean BAD


Hi Anj,
For us it was driving 4 cars across when it is only 2 lanes..sometimes 2 cars in each "lane", other times it was 3 against one.
On saying that we are planning another trip to India..so even though the driving was downright scary, the country is gorgeous ( as were the people)...and we cant wait to head back.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in tht case, welcome to India. yes i am proud of the country and people.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> in tht case, welcome to India. yes i am proud of the country and people.


You should be !!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I hate to leave, but at times u got to do a lot to make ur dreams come true. for us it ws a decision of going out, leaving india, and it isnt easy


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> I hate to leave, but at times u got to do a lot to make ur dreams come true. for us it ws a decision of going out, leaving india, and it isnt easy


From my experience its only family that keep people in a specific place OR cultural things. If you can let that go, you can live anywhere...... As long as I have my family with me and I have food on the table, its all good. (well, not Zimbabwe )


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehe yeah not zimbabwe. it sure is family and people whom u can call yours. right said halo


----------

